# New Online Ballistic Calculator



## Zero (Aug 17, 2011)

I just finished my new website http://www.shooterscalculator.com that you might find useful. I started it just for my own use but it turned out quite well and I'm proud of it and think you guys can find it very useful.

Here is a preview of it in action comparing rimfire cartridges:










Here is a link to the page that shows the graph and drop charts for each cartridge: http://www.shooterscalculator.com/ballistic-trajectory-chart.php?t=f630255c

You can also calculate the muzzle energy, PBR, and recoil. Here is an example using the various rimfires.










Here is the recoil energy of various rifles:










Anyways let me know how you like it and how I can make it better for my fellow shooters :smt001


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for sharing it with us!!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Didn't check out the site yet so it might be addressed, but using different barrel lengths can affect the numbers produced so including that info could be helpful if it isn't already.


----------

